# chukar



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

everyone clear on the chukar regulations this year?

Your limited to to cock chukar, anyone got any tips on how to identify cock chukar?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

This ought to get good.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

i googled the male and female there was no difference so i guess spray and pray .......


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

you have to look for that special part like you listen for those special parts while hunting male only squrriels.


----------

